# Knife block



## Redfisher (Jan 24, 2012)

David, I have tried to contact you via your website and PM on this forum, can you please respond.

Jeff


----------



## tk59 (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think he's making knife blocks anymore. He turned me away last year.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 24, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I don't think he's making knife blocks anymore. He turned me away last year.



Dave....please confirm or deny. That would save potential customers from having to play a guessing game.


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 24, 2012)

The web site contact page wasn't working so I didn't receive any contacts for about 30 days or so. It is fixed now. My email and internet service has been problematic since I picked up a virus on a woodworking site in December. I hope that has been fixed now. 

PM sent to the OP.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 24, 2012)

So, are you doing knife blocks or not?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

tk59 said:


> So, are you doing knife blocks or not?



+1

I would be interested if so...


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 24, 2012)

tk59 said:


> So, are you doing knife blocks or not?



In a word, no. I sent two to UPS today and I do have one to finish as I have time but I don't plan on making any more. There are a variety of reasons but the biggest is the time required to make a knife block. I can only work on one at a time because the parts aren't interchangable and I have to drop everything else in the shop to work on them. Rather than dilute the cutting board efforts and take away from what is my bread and butter, I decided to let the knife blocks go and concentrate on what I believe I can do best.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 24, 2012)

Dang I feel really dumb for not getting one when you were making them. Really are the finest I've seen. Boardsmith rules.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Rather than dilute the cutting board efforts and take away from what is my bread and butter, I decided to let the knife blocks go and concentrate on what I believe I can do best.



Makes sense to me. Sorry I missed my chance to own one.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of us have the same requirements in a knife block, mainly, plenty of slots for gyutos and sujis in the 240mm+ size. Most commercial blocks have way too many small slots for crap we dont own/use, and not enough big slots or slots that arent big enough period. Maybe we could come up with a generic design that works for most people's specifications and Dave could do a "group buy" of a set amount (5-10?) of the same design. That way the parts are interchangeable and a bunch of them could be worked on at once. 

Note: I have not discussed this with David, it was just something that popped into my head while reading this.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have always wondered about some kind of modular design. For example, making single horizontal row elements with 4 slots for gyutos or 6 slots for small knives or one cleaver slot plus two gyuto slots etc, all in the same width, that could be stacked on top of each other. That way one could combine as much as one needs. The individual modules could be made ahead of time and require the same work process, so that this may actually be reasonably efficient. What would be missing is the nice outer frame that Dave puts around his blocks. I wish I had the talent or the time for a drawing, but I think you get the idea. And it would be more a functional solution than a piece of art, unless the modules came in different woods and one could combine them...

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 24, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> A lot of us have the same requirements in a knife block, mainly, plenty of slots for gyutos and sujis in the 240mm+ size. Most commercial blocks have way too many small slots for crap we dont own/use, and not enough big slots or slots that arent big enough period. Maybe we could come up with a generic design that works for most people's specifications and Dave could do a "group buy" of a set amount (5-10?) of the same design. That way the parts are interchangeable and a bunch of them could be worked on at once.
> 
> Note: I have not discussed this with David, it was just something that popped into my head while reading this.



Sounds very interesting.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad a recent UPS shipments is heading my way!! Should get here Thursday.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

Rubbing it in, eh? Well then the least you can do is post some pics when it arrives for the less fortunate (like me).


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 24, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Glad a recent UPS shipments is heading my way!! Should get here Thursday.


Wanna race?


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 24, 2012)

I will have to see if I can find my camera and figure out the whole posting pictures thing. I just got one that he had available, trusting I will like what I get.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 24, 2012)

i just got a mid size vertical one. Did you get the big cherry one?


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a 'mid-size' -- not one of the 40+ slot ones.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 25, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> It's a 'mid-size' -- not one of the 40+ slot ones.



I demand a photo.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 25, 2012)

It has to get here first :hungry:


----------



## bcrano (Jan 25, 2012)

So for those of us dummies who missed out on one of David's killer blocks, where should we look next? Particularly if we want kind of a nice one? Anyone have any ideas.

I'd build one myself if I wasn't about to be moving and had a heap of other **** to do?


----------



## tk59 (Jan 25, 2012)

bcrano said:


> So for those of us dummies who missed out on one of David's killer blocks, where should we look next? Particularly if we want kind of a nice one? Anyone have any ideas.
> 
> I'd build one myself if I wasn't about to be moving and had a heap of other **** to do?



Sadly, I ended up buying a 35? slot block marketed by Wusthof. It was cheap and it looks okay but I would have rather spent more for a BoardSMITH. I have one already and it never fails to impress almost as much as the blades it holds.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 25, 2012)

I had that discussion with my brother who has all the necessary woodworking gear and decided that I am going to build my own. I'm not going to get started on it until late spring and am just starting to plan out the layout. I want to make sure that I have enough and large enough slots that I am covered for future purchases.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 25, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Sadly, I ended up buying a 35? slot block marketed by Wusthof. It was cheap and it looks okay but I would have rather spent more for a BoardSMITH. I have one already and it never fails to impress almost as much as the blades it holds.



I have that also as my second block. Not like a custom one but functional compared to most others out there. And at under $100 cheaper than a custom block also, more money for knives...

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Jan 25, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> ...I want to make sure that I have enough and large enough slots that I am covered for future purchases.


I've heard that one more than once before. I've uttered those same words myself... :rofl2:


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 25, 2012)

What about a knife rack,are you still making these??


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Glad a recent UPS shipments is heading my way!! Should get here Thursday.


Received a nice box from Boardsmith a little earlier this afternoon! :spin chair:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 26, 2012)

Pictures - at least throw us a bone on what we are missing.


WildBoar said:


> Received a nice box from Boardsmith a little earlier this afternoon! :spin chair:


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, but only because you asked nice


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Okay, but only because you asked nice



This is an outrage.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

Whaddayah want from me? That's all I've seen of it so far! I'll unbox it and shoot some pics a little later; right now I'm still trying to give the impression I am hard at work :O


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 26, 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22298504/P1261177.JPG

My box showed up today too! so glad to have it back. Cleaver still doesn't quite fit, but I'll live. (sorry about the Boos, got that before I discovered BS)

Jeff


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 26, 2012)

Redfisher said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22298504/P1261177.JPG
> 
> My box showed up today too! so glad to have it back. Cleaver still doesn't quite fit, but I'll live. (sorry about the Boos, got that before I discovered BS)
> 
> Jeff



Seems to me like you need to post a gallery


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Seems to me like you need to post a gallery



+1

That photo is nice, but I need much more.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW that looks awesome! Nice job, you win!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

That does look pretty sweet! Sadly, mine is going to look pretty naked, as I don't have nearly enough knives to fill it.

What little bit of the kitchen is visible in the pic looks nice! Looks like you have a really nice view while working behind the counter. :cool2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

I can definitely see how making one of these to a customer's specs would be immensely time consuming.


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 26, 2012)

Another






Jeff


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

What is it made out of, cherry and walnut?

I want a little glass cruet like the one you have on your counter too Jeff.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweet. Baby. Rays. :eek2:

That is a sight to behold!


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 26, 2012)

For those who asked





I have posted these on other forums in the past.

Jeff


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 26, 2012)

Great picture. Love the handle on that hammered Yoshi (?) at far right.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn, not I'm really too embarassed to post pics. That's a kick-ass knife collection!


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 26, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Great picture. Love the handle on that hammered Yoshi (?) at far right.


Yep, Yoshi. Handle was a bit big for the blade, but it was my first custom. Stephan handle, Dave did the rehandle.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 26, 2012)

So you got the big cherry one, looks great! And an awesome collection of knives!

Got two boxes today, my 14 slot walnut vertical block (Looks great, thank you David!) and a thermapen. I will have to find that camera, but nothing like that cherry one, especially loaded as it is. I will need to get some more knives to fill it up as it is.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 27, 2012)

WildBoar and mc2442 - Why am I not seeing any pictures of your new blocks? You two should be ashamed of yourselves for holding out on us.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 27, 2012)

I will try to remedy that JBG, but I really do need to dig out my camera. And my collection of knives will not be that impressive, a few nice ones and some old crappy ones.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2012)

The new knife block




Full frontal (suji is a 300)



Fully loaded (sorry, I am knife-deficient)



Comparison with previous "big knife block"


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 27, 2012)

Fully loaded (sorry, I am knife-deficient)

The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. It is a good problem to have.:biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 27, 2012)

It's like a semi pulling up next to a mini-cooper - love the comparison between the blocks.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 27, 2012)

That is a beauty! Just think of it as room to grow.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 27, 2012)

That's more like it! Seeing it next to your old block really puts its size in perspective. I notice that when you show it "fully loaded" that doesn't include your Germans. They are not allowed in the new block? 

Congrats David.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 27, 2012)

I definitely need A new big block. These are too awesome. 

Anyone got recommendations? 

Needs to accommodate:

2-cleaver
2-300 suji
2-270 kiritsuke gyuto. (both on the tallish side)
4-240 gyuto
2-210 petty/gyuto
4 - 140-180 nakiri/ko bunka/funayuki
4-Petty's 90-180

This will cover me for all my DB for the next year! SB can go in the old block. 

I would kill for something like this!


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! David really makes some nice stuff! But I can see why he's gotten out of the knife block business, as they must take a ton of time to produce and it would be hard to sell them for what they should really cost.

The German knives can stay in the old block, next to my wife's cutting board :scared2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 27, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Thanks!The German knives can stay in the old block, next to my wife's cutting board



I love that you have the room but still won't let them in with your better knives. It's like you have a plane and the first class cabin is half empty but you refused to allow any of the other passengers to upgrade.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 27, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 28, 2012)

Will try and post links. If this does not work, any help would be appreciated as searching for instructions brings back a lot of threads. And if it does work, sorry for the crappy pics and old knives that need to go away.

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p601/msconlan/006.jpg 

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p601/msconlan/007.jpg

Those are the direct links, is it better to post one of the other options from photobucket?


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks just like my block, mc!  Mahogany?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> If this does not work, any help would be appreciated as searching for instructions brings back a lot of threads.



Instructions are in the FAQ, here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

Beautiful block. Simple and elegant. Looks ideal for a smaller space too. I hate that I don't have one!


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 28, 2012)

If we could all come to a consensus (yeah sure) on a block design maybe we could convince David into making a bunch of the exact same thing. Mine is already out of slots and I'd like some paring knife slots and a scissors slot in the base and probably need about 40 slots up top.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

Redfisher said:


> If we could all come to a consensus (yeah sure) on a block design maybe we could convince David into making a bunch of the exact same thing. Mine is already out of slots and I'd like some paring knife slots and a scissors slot in the base and probably need about 40 slots up top.



+1

Some paring knife slots and a scissors slot in the base works for me. Forty slots up top would be far too many for me (at least, for now!).


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I could cut back to 40. 

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

Why don't we go with a more modest 25 slots, so that I could buy one and the rest of you could just buy two. 

Oh, and I would like a slot for a cleaver. As long as we are putting the prototype wishlist together.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the idea of a modular system. The block could be built up in layers within a universal frame, with each layer of a standard spec encompassing the primary knife sizes. The idea would be to grow the block as your knife inventory grew. The sides could have a big dovetail (or something) in them so that you could add modules to accomodate paring or other small blades and common utensils.
:my2cents:


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Why don't we go with a more modest 25 slots, so that I could buy one and the rest of you could just buy two.
> 
> Oh, and I would like a slot for a cleaver. As long as we are putting the prototype wishlist together.



The one in my picture has 2 slots for cleavers, although they needed to be a little taller.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 28, 2012)

TK, it is walnut.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 28, 2012)

Redfisher said:


> For those who asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will always LOVE that Watanabe dammy gyuto. Lucky Dog


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry David (if you're reading this) that those of us without one of your blocks aren't ready to accept that you are done making them.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 29, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Sorry David (if you're reading this) that those of us without one of your blocks aren't ready to accept that you are done making them.



Yeah..what he said! :goodpost:


----------



## ecchef (Jan 29, 2012)

Although I don't own it, this is one of my favorite blocks. No idea who made it.


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 29, 2012)

I never thought a discussion about knife blocks would go this far. And I do appreciate the kind words, more than you may know. Makes me blush!

To address some points: When I make knife blocks, I have to shut the shop down so nothing else can be made, they take that much time and attention as well as resources like clamps and space. They also require a different mind set as to what needs to be done and when. I wish there was a way to make a modular block, something that could be added to for expansion but I can't come up with a means to that end. The resulting block might be flimsy. With the number of knives and varied brands and sizes you guys have, I can't see how making a generic block could fill the needs. To date, with the number of blocks I have made, no two are even close to the same. If anyone has any ideas as to how to make either a generic block or one that could be added to, I would be more than happy to consider those ideas. 

Will I ever start making blocks again? I can only say that if I get to the point where I have to add a person or two, that could be an option. I need an additional 30% in business to afford one person and still maintain a profit margin to keep the doors open and product going out. Given the state of our economy now and an election year, I just don't know if that increase is possible. 

Thanks again for the kind words and encouragement. You guys are the best.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;KX5jNnDMfxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX5jNnDMfxA[/video]


----------



## tk59 (Jan 29, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> ...I wish there was a way to make a modular block, something that could be added to for expansion...


I think the vertical blocks lend themselves well to the concept. Just do away with the outside panels, no? Just make a ton of the individual layers at once and then glue them together to order.


----------



## Redfisher (Jan 29, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I think the vertical blocks lend themselves well to the concept. Just do away with the outside panels, no? Just make a ton of the individual layers at once and then glue them together to order.



Problem with vertical blocks is that most of us have a fair amount of long knives which can put the handles 17" above the counter and make them difficult to withdraw.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 29, 2012)

another potential issue w/ modular system is the making investing time and $ making a big pile of modules, and then waiting a long time to sell it all off.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha. You're both right. Most counters are too tall. Not to mention most kitchens don't really have space for a huge block. I guess we should all give up, lol. As for the big pile of modules sitting around, I thought this was a group buy type thing, not a "let's have dave make a million of these things and just store them" type of thing.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 29, 2012)

Have any of you tried anything like either of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...17145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0000631ZH

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...17145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0009NMVV4

I don't need a ton of slots and was considering something like this if I can't have a smaller block custom built (also because counter space for a knife block is not always easy to find).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2012)

heirkb said:


> Have any of you tried anything like either of these...



My father has the in-drawer version you posted a link to. It's a nice solution if you don't have counter space to spare (even if you do, which he does). Neat and tidy. I suppose as long as you were careful putting your knives back into the slots, it wouldn't be too hard on your edges. Not so sure I like the idea of the under cabinet model...


----------



## heirkb (Jan 29, 2012)

The under cabinet one supposedly has magnets to keep the knives in. It would look a little weird handing there, though. I'm just trying to figure out some kind of knife block that is either vertical or horizontal but still functional.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 29, 2012)

tk59 said:


> As for the big pile of modules sitting around, I thought this was a group buy type thing, not a "let's have dave make a million of these things and just store them" type of thing.


I mainly wrote that because some of the posts hinted it would be good to be able to add modules later on to expand the block. That route would be less of a group buy, and would require the maker to keep inventory.

I think the group buy is a great idea, and even though I just bought a block myself I will be interested in following this project. :cool2:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2012)

heirkb said:


> It would look a little weird handing there, though.



Agreed. I would much rather have my knives in the in-drawer solution than the under cabinet deal.


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the idea of an under the counter block and made one a long time ago. If it was angled slightly downward the knives would not need a magnet to stay in. But the rotation mechanism looks bulky and not very attractive.

I have more under the counter space than drawer space so an in drawer option would be out of the question in my small kitchen.


----------



## Deckhand (Jan 30, 2012)

The BoardSMITH said:


> I never thought a discussion about knife blocks would go this far. And I do appreciate the kind words, more than you may know. Makes me blush!
> 
> To address some points: When I make knife blocks, I have to shut the shop down so nothing else can be made, they take that much time and attention as well as resources like clamps and space. They also require a different mind set as to what needs to be done and when. I wish there was a way to make a modular block, something that could be added to for expansion but I can't come up with a means to that end. The resulting block might be flimsy. With the number of knives and varied brands and sizes you guys have, I can't see how making a generic block could fill the needs. To date, with the number of blocks I have made, no two are even close to the same. If anyone has any ideas as to how to make either a generic block or one that could be added to, I would be more than happy to consider those ideas.
> 
> ...



If you ever change your mind put me on the list. This is Richard from Costa Mesa, California. I can't wait to getting my maple board from you. You are obviously a master craftsman. You make the world a better place.


----------



## malacara (Jan 31, 2012)

If you ever make them again I´d love to have one of your nice knife blocks too!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a couple ideas I have been kicking around. Do a stock block in a one size fits all that accomodates around 30-40 knives in a group buy format in one type of wood. Maybe once a year if business ever slows down for you? I know I'd be up for a block if you ever started producing again.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2012)

Chock a block! Nice.


----------

